# mtb shorts for clydes



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

not having anywhere local to try on big guy sizes (they all stock stuff that fits peeps under 6 foot or 175 pounds) makes it hard to figure who has what that works for us big and tall guys.

about the only thing i see that i like so far is the endura humvee short, but im leery to drop 80 bucks on something that has questionable sizing. anyone have real life experience with a decent padded short for a tall guy thats got a 38" waist?

idont want lycra/spandex for anything but the liner, and i would really prefer it had pockets.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

This is the place to get clyde cycling wear

Aero Tech Designs Cycling Apparel and Bike Shorts, Biking short, bicycle clothing, cycle apparel, bike clothes MADE IN USA


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I just wear padded lycra under whatever shorts I want. Gives me a lot more versatility. I get my lycra from Aero Tech so either way, bottom line is, check them out for decent prices on big shorts, shirts, and jerseys.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm using Pearl Izumi liner shorts ($25 on Amazon) and whatever shorts I feel like over them.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Skrapmetal said:


> I'm using Pearl Izumi liner shorts ($25 on Amazon) and whatever shorts I feel like over them.


I do the same, as well as Mt. Borah shorts (make clyde sizes)


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

+1 for Aero Tech got my first pair recently and they have been great.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Fox has decent baggies with good liners and are true to size and adjustable, I've got a few pairs in "38"


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

TitanofChaos said:


> Fox has decent baggies with good liners and are true to size and adjustable, I've got a few pairs in "38"


They are true to size, but they are also small. True to size will mean MEASURE YOUR WASTE don't buy your "normal" size. I bought my normal in some Fox baggies and they barely make it past my KNEES.

I am also one of those folks using liners under shorts.... typically a pair of soccer shorts since they don't bind up or get stuck on the seat....


----------



## OldTiGuy (Apr 3, 2012)

Skrapmetal said:


> I'm using Pearl Izumi liner shorts ($25 on Amazon) and whatever shorts I feel like over them.


Another vote for this. Pearl Izumi liners with BCG outers. The BCG outers are cheap athletic shorts from Academy. They are 95% cotton and 5% spandex with a drawstring. In black they look like more expensive mtb shorts with the added bonus of incredibly comfortable, roomy, and stretch so they don't bind.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My favorite are Starter brand running shorts over my padded bike shorts. The running shorts are baggy but shorter in the legs so they don't drop down over my knees while pedaling like cargo shorts tend to do. I really hate that.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

Nubster said:


> My favorite are Starter brand running shorts over my padded bike shorts. The running shorts are baggy but shorter in the legs so they don't drop down over my knees while pedaling like cargo shorts tend to do. I really hate that.


Those are exactly what I usually wear. You can get them at Walmart for like $8.

Not as tough as cargo shorts, but at that price who cares?


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

i am also wearing the aero techs. I have had them for about a month now and they are real comfortable and i dont see any wear on them. I got the underwear version and just wear gym shorts over them.


----------



## stpaulstchris (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm a 39" waist, the xxl humvees are too tight especially in the crotch. I went with the liners and what ever I want for shorts. Thats the way to go.


----------



## B-DAWG1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm a 38" waist Academy carries a brand canari that makes the tights and shorts that don't break the bank.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

B-DAWG1 said:


> I'm a 38" waist Academy carries a brand canari that makes the tights and shorts that don't break the bank.


That is a great price!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Nubster said:


> My favorite are Starter brand running shorts over my padded bike shorts. The running shorts are baggy but shorter in the legs so they don't drop down over my knees while pedaling like cargo shorts tend to do. I really hate that.


i have been wearing nike basketball shorts that just kill me when i gotta get off the seat. they always catch, and last week the leg caught my seatpost quick release and down went my seat...wasnt catastrophic, but killed what little flow i had.

just ordered a pair of outlaw bullets from aerotech. hopefully they will be here before the end of the week since they are only a couple hours away. nice to see a good size selection for big and tall guys at aerotech. if these fit good i can see myself spending more money with them.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, you should check out the running shorts then. They are loose in fit but the leg only comes down to a couple inches above the knee when you are standing and when seated the ride up a bit more so they don't catch the knee at all. On occasion they might still catch the front of the seat but not bad or often.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought a couple pairs of Louis Garneau shorts for myself. I have only worn the Ergotex 2 underneath some baggy shorts and they work just fine. I also have the Montana Short w/liner but haven't worn them yet, the Ergotex works for my needs thus far.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

B-DAWG1 said:


> I'm a 38" waist Academy carries a brand canari that makes the tights and shorts that don't break the bank.


I just realized that my favorite pair of bike shorts are Canari...haha

I bought them at a local sporting goods shop and paid a lot more than the online price though :madman:

But yeah, now that I see that I have a pair, I'd highly recommend them...lol


----------



## VAC357 (May 16, 2011)

*+1 for AeroTech* ... have padded tights as well as shorts .. for nearly a year... 3XL Definitely Good 2 Go!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

i like the outlaw bullets in 2x. they ride great, and look sharp too. Only thing i dont like is that the liner and diaper are not removable. theyre cool looking shorts i wouldnt hesitate to wear out in public, but i cant stand the feel of walking around with a 2-pounder in my shorts.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

big terry said:


> but i cant stand the feel of walking around with a 2-pounder in my shorts.


It doesn't bother me, I'm use to it


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

I have a 40" waist and use the Pearl Izumi launch shorts in XXL and they fit great. The waist is adjustable like kids pants. I would say they need to be cinched in somemore but I have them as tight as they will go. They are expensive at $100 per pair but I have used pearl shorts for years and never had a problem with them. I also have a pair of regular old school riding short and they are XL and fit me great. I know they sell them on there sight but I would look at Sport Chalet first, they carry them in stock but they did not have my size so I bought them off the Pearl Izumi sight.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

a few rides in them and i am going to give a double :thumbsup::thumbsup:

im over the diaper effect, and i really notice a major increase in comfort. i can see myself getting another pair of these- but after hearing you all giving praise to pearl/izumi, i might just have to grab a pair or two of their lined shorts as well.


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

big terry said:


> not having anywhere local to try on big guy sizes (they all stock stuff that fits peeps under 6 foot or 175 pounds) makes it hard to figure who has what that works for us big and tall guys.
> 
> about the only thing i see that i like so far is the endura humvee short, but im leery to drop 80 bucks on something that has questionable sizing. anyone have real life experience with a decent padded short for a tall guy thats got a 38" waist?
> 
> idont want lycra/spandex for anything but the liner, and i would really prefer it had pockets.


40 inch waist, and the xxl humvee's are the way to go. They are a bit tight, so would be perfect with 38 inch waist.!


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Find a short with an adjustable waist. The Pearl Izumi launch shorts I have, have an adjustable waist. I was looking at a pair of The North Face shorts also and they have the adjustable waist also, a little better than Pearl Izumi's since you put them on and adjust the velcro flap on each side. They stock these shorts at Dick's sporting goods which I was amazed and suprised they would carry something of this quality there.


----------



## mtb4life05 (Sep 21, 2009)

I wish Oakley still made xxl's they fit the best. I tried the Humvees but the crotch to waist length is to short for me.Tried the Bellwether switchback in xxl but not even close. Bellwether claim 41"-46" waist what a joke! Looks like the aero tech or pearls are next on the list


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

*ATD Outlaw Bullet Mountain Padded Bike Shorts*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004RDR2OS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

.. thats what I currently rock most of the time. I'm a big guy (300+ lbs), and they work like a champ. If I am only going for quick rides or anything less than 8-10 miles, I have no problem using a pair of liners with comfortable cargo shorts. I beat the ATD shorts up and my only complain is that the pocket zippers tend to get caught.. but some fiddling gets em goin again. I think they are still currently on sale directly from their site..


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

Skrapmetal said:


> I'm using Pearl Izumi liner shorts ($25 on Amazon) and whatever shorts I feel like over them.


Same here, usually under the cheap Walmart Starter running shorts.:thumbsup:


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have some of Aerotech Design's shorts and love them. Also, Fox and Raceface. Humvees are OK, but tight...
I DON'T like Hoss Ponderosas, but I don't think they're being made anymore.


----------



## jlove45 (Jun 16, 2012)

+1 Aerotech


----------

